# Hauptklasse konnte nicht gefunden werden...



## easy1858 (26. Dez 2012)

abend,

ich habe seit neustem das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" und ich muss sagen es ist echt gut...aber ich mach wie es ausieht einen Fehler den nach dem Compilern des Quellcodes(der steht so im Buch)


public class MeineErsteAnwendung {


	public static void main (String[] args)  {
		System.out.printIn("Ich hersche!");
		System.out.printIn("über die Welt");
	}		


}	 



kommt: Fehler: hauptklasse change konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden!

__________________________________________________________________________


die Datai(heißt change) ist auf C gespeichert und via f6(notpad++) wurde auch der richtige Datai-fahrt angegeben...

cd C:\

change.java

java change

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

warscheinlich ist es ein sehr dämlicher Fehler,über den mal später lachen wird.


kann mir wer mal sagen wo der fehler liegt und mir sagen wie dumm ich bin? :noe: 

mfg und Danke im Vorraus


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Dez 2012)

```
public class [B]MeineErsteAnwendung[/B]
```
 -> wieso heißt die Datei dann change?


----------



## easy1858 (26. Dez 2012)

darf ich sie nicht nennen wie ich will?

der punkt ist ja der das ding net findet.als wen das nicht schon alles schwer genug wer muss man sich dann auch noch mit sowas rumschlagen :rtfm: 

ist vieleicht ein fehler im pfad?


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Dez 2012)

easy1858 hat gesagt.:


> darf ich sie nicht nennen wie ich will?



Jaein   Aber zumindest muss die Datei so wie die Klasse heißen! :rtfm: noch mal ein wenig nach


----------



## easy1858 (26. Dez 2012)

so,um sie zu finden tippe ich ein:

cd C:\

MeineErsteAnwendung.java

java MeineErsteAnwendung

---------------------------------------------

findet er sie deshalb vieleicht nicht weil es als dokument,also einer txt gespeichert ist? wer ja nur logisch


----------



## Pentalon (26. Dez 2012)

Die Datei muss die Endung .java haben.


```
public class HelloWorld {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.print("Hallo Welt");
	}
}
```

Diese Datein muss HelloWorld.java heissen.
Compilieren kannst Du sie mit javac HelloWorld.java.
Daraus erstellt der COmpiler ein HelloWorld.class.
Dies startet Du mit java HelloWorld.

Das SDK hast Du ja installiert 

Pentalon


----------



## Kilinat (26. Dez 2012)

Du musst die Datei MeineErsteAndwendung.java nennen, weil deine Klasse auch so benannt ist.


----------

